# Daniil Trifonov's Liszt



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

Who else thinks that Daniil Trifonov is the best young pianist?
This new release proves it, imo.
Everything is there:virtuosity and finesse, poetry, a sense of breathing and music just naturally flowing, never feeling forced.

Must listen! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> Who else thinks that Daniil Trifonov is the best young pianist?
> This new release proves it, imo.
> Everything is there:virtuosity and finesse, poetry, a sense of breathing and music just naturally flowing, never feeling forced.
> 
> ...


I for one thinks he's amazing, the recording is stunning, like all his recordings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

DoReFaMi said:


> Who else thinks that Daniil Trifonov is the best young pianist?
> This new release proves it, imo.
> Everything is there:virtuosity and finesse, poetry, a sense of breathing and music just naturally flowing, never feeling forced.
> 
> ...


No one can be "the best"--way too subjective, but I can easily say he is one of my absolute favorites, and that new recording is amazing.


----------

